# Everything Was Going Fine...Then...



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Shooting the Vegas face indoors last night...S4 holding nice and steady...six ends with only one 9 ring...then BAM...into the strawberry patch I go...an 8!!! 

OK, I feel better now...:wink:


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

That's one of my favorite past times....strawberry pickin'


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok...so you dropped 3 points in 6 ends....what did you do on the other 4 ends? :noidea:

You aren't Jesse or Shane...you can't get mad about putting one in the fruit bushes if you don't shoot perfect.:wink:

Now you can get mad at me


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ok...so you dropped 3 points in 6 ends....what did you do on the other 4 ends? :noidea:
> 
> You aren't Jesse or Shane...you can't get mad about putting one in the fruit bushes if you don't shoot perfect.:wink:
> 
> Now you can get mad at me


You don't even wanna know...:zip:

I'm not mad. Just funny how you're rolling along, and then...... But, that's the joy of archery, isn't it?!!! :wink:

Mad at you? Heck no. You're just stating the obvious. If you get mad at that, it's time to quit.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> You don't even wanna know...:zip:
> 
> I'm not mad. Just funny how you're rolling along, and then...... But, that's the joy of archery, isn't it?!!! :wink:
> 
> Mad at you? Heck no. You're just stating the obvious. If you get mad at that, it's time to quit.


I know I was just giving you a hard time...but I don't want you to fall into the trap of to high of expectations and then wreck a good round over one arrow.:wink:

But I know the feeling....:wink:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

mdbowhunter said:


> Shooting the Vegas face indoors last night...S4 holding nice and steady...six ends with only one 9 ring...then BAM...into the strawberry patch I go...an 8!!!
> 
> OK, I feel better now...:wink:


Strawberry's, man I love Strawberry's. They go good with ice cream and are great in pies. Next time you are in the patch i'll take a quart.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Got a suggestion for you Md. Switch to a recurve with no stabilizer, clicker or sights. Shoot with your fingers, barebow at the 3-spot face. Heck man, shooting an 8 can feel like an accomplishment some days. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Last year I had shot a 300 on the Monday with no nerves and then on the Wednesday was shooting at the range and on track for another one. Got to the last end and nailed the first 2 and suddenly got nervous. Shot a 7. Close to the blueberries. It was so far one of the better chokes. .


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Marcus said:


> Last year I had shot a 300 on the Monday with no nerves and then on the Wednesday was shooting at the range and on track for another one. Got to the last end and nailed the first 2 and suddenly got nervous. Shot a 7. Close to the blueberries. It was so far one of the better chokes. .


Man I like Blueberrys too, they make the best pies in the world.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Dave T said:


> Got a suggestion for you Md. Switch to a recurve with no stabilizer, clicker or sights. Shoot with your fingers, barebow at the 3-spot face. Heck man, shooting an 8 can feel like an accomplishment some days. (smiley face goes here)
> 
> Dave


Jeez Dave, I have a tough enough time with a sight and release! 

One friend I have shot with for years still shoots Bowhunter, not much different than Barebow. I gotta tip my cap to you guys. It ain't easy.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Marcus said:


> Last year I had shot a 300 on the Monday with no nerves and then on the Wednesday was shooting at the range and on track for another one. Got to the last end and nailed the first 2 and suddenly got nervous. Shot a 7. Close to the blueberries. It was so far one of the better chokes. .


I don't wanna tell ya how many almost 300's I've had.  And it never fails, it's always on that last end when it happens...ukey:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

tabarch said:


> Strawberry's, man I love Strawberry's. They go good with ice cream and are great in pies. Next time you are in the patch i'll take a quart.


:thumbs_up


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

That's because up until that point, you haven't been shooting for anything! You are relaxed and just practicing and it's no big deal! Then all of the sudden, you are at end #10 and you're clean Now it means something to you!! You can shoot the elusive 300 Now everyone is watching (or at least that's how it feels!) and you can do something you have never done! You can feel the tension building in your shoulders before you even draw the bow! Once at full draw, you can't get the release to go off. You are pulling and pulling, you are going to rip the bow in half and nothing!! Now you can't hold any longer and bam!! you jerk the release and into the 8 ring the arrow goes! Sound familiar? We have all experienced that "feeling"! Take your time and shoot the last 3 arrows just like you did the first 27 and relax! When I practice for say, Vegas, I shoot 15, 3 arrow ends. This builds stamina and it takes the "10th" end out of the equation! It is much easier to shoot a 300 when you are shooting a 450 round!! Give it a try! Even if you shoot a 300, keep going and try and clean the 450 round!


mdbowhunter said:


> I don't wanna tell ya how many almost 300's I've had.  And it never fails, it's always on that last end when it happens...ukey:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Most of the time at least in my case if I have not planned on shooting a 450 round and shoot clean on the first 10 ends and decide to go for 450, everything falls apart because my goal was only a 300. 

The 2nd and the 8th ends SUCK.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

The 2nd and the 8th ends SUCK.[/QUOTE]

Don't you mean the 2nd *thru* the 8th ends suck.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

*thats what happens*



mdbowhunter said:


> Shooting the Vegas face indoors last night...S4 holding nice and steady...six ends with only one 9 ring...then BAM...into the strawberry patch I go...an 8!!!
> 
> OK, I feel better now...:wink:



Jerry that is what happens when you shoot next to me and that scrawny guy.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

That does explain everything doesn't it Rattlemann


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Jerry that is what happens when you shoot next to me and that scrawny guy.


Actually, I was hoping to get some inspiration shooting next to you. :wink:

Sorry I missed ya on Sunday. Shooting that Lancaster Classic Round was different. Man, somebody needs some practice on the NFAA 5 spot! ukey: I've been spending too much time on the Vegas face.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

mdbowhunter said:


> I don't wanna tell ya how many almost 300's I've had.  And it never fails, it's always on that last end when it happens...ukey:


i'll 2nd that


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok...I feel your pain.

Last night....I wasn't shooting bad but scoring ok. Still working on my anchor change...when I missed it was just out low. I would have dropped 1 point through 8 ends if I had been shooting anything but a FITA legal shaft (NAA shoot this weekend).

So I go into end 9 with 3 9s.....that is good for me right now:zip:

X....9....8..:doh:

end 10....9...X....9

What the heck...I dropped almost double the points in the last two ends that I had in the first 8. :embara:

Oh well...

But things are starting to click again so you boys are in trouble.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ok...I feel your pain.
> 
> Last night....I wasn't shooting bad but scoring ok. Still working on my anchor change...when I missed it was just out low. I would have dropped 1 point through 8 ends if I had been shooting anything but a FITA legal shaft (NAA shoot this weekend).
> 
> ...


Must have been something in the air last night Hornet. Shooting the 5 spot for the first time in practice this year...averaging 4 X's per end...good through 5 ends...then WHAM...two...I say *TWO* in the blue. :embara:

What drives me absolutely nuts is my S4 is holding so nice. Jeez this is probably the best, most consistent holding bow I have *EVER* owned. It's just bone-headed shots on my part.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Must have been something in the air last night Hornet. Shooting the 5 spot for the first time in practice this year...averaging 4 X's per end...good through 5 ends...then WHAM...two...I say *TWO* in the blue. :embara:
> 
> What drives me absolutely nuts is my S4 is holding so nice. Jeez this is probably the best, most consistent holding bow I have *EVER* owned. It's just bone-headed shots on my part.


Yes it is....I started out shakey...but then I looked at my log book and noticed...I had only shot 1 or 2 9s at the time...just wasn't killing X's but I was shooting ok.

But I think my blow up was due to the fact that I kind of started rushing....the range was closing in 10 mins and I had 3 ends to shoot. I think I shot an entire Vegas round in 45 mins.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, a whole thread on negative shots. Hmmm........I will stay away from this one right now. 

So talk about what you did great. Gotta focus on each arrow and not the score or end result. I am sure you all are. 

Lot's of mental things out there to check out on this subject. :wink:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

You mean you don't shoot using "winter rules" where you get to take a mulligan?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Wow, a whole thread on negative shots. Hmmm........I will stay away from this one right now.
> 
> So talk about what you did great. Gotta focus on each arrow and not the score or end result. I am sure you all are.
> 
> Lot's of mental things out there to check out on this subject. :wink:


I don't worry about the bad ones that much...once I load the next arrow I forget about it. 

Other then the 8...I actually thought the other arrows were in until I got to the target:wink: and the 8 was breathing all over the line....:embara:

Mine post was more of a recap....It's like a Sports Center highlight.

I lost the game..but played well put up good numbers just had a costly turn over at the end of the game


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

thenson said:


> You mean you don't shoot using "winter rules" where you get to take a mulligan?


NOPE....i wanted to but what good is that gonna do? :noidea:

Can't have a mulligan at the shoot this weekend or at LAS or Vegas or Nationals or states...so why practice that way.:wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't worry about the bad ones that much...once I load the next arrow I forget about it.
> 
> Other then the 8...I actually thought the other arrows were in until I got to the target:wink: and the 8 was breathing all over the line....:embara:
> 
> ...


Ya.........Sounds familiar. Does it happen often? Shoot well but "something" happens and you don't "win" or get your "goal" score?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Ya.........Sounds familiar. Does it happen often? Shoot well but "something" happens and you don't "win" or get your "goal" score?


I don't shoot that way anymore where I say I want to shoot a 300 55Xs or 298+ 20Xs.....

I only think about making a correct shot....that's it. If I make a good shots the score will take care of itself.

Right now I am working on a couple things...I am working on an anchor change. All of my shots that were out but the one in the 8 was because of the change...I was off slightly which causes me to shoot low because I don't center the peep correctly when it is off.:wink:

It never just "happens" I know 99.99999% of the time why "it" happened.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I only think about making a correct shot....that's it. If I make a good shots the score will take care of itself.



Good job. You get an A+ today. Phrase of the day right here folks.

Sounds easy doesn't it.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I only think about making a correct shot....that's it. If I make a good shots the score will take care of itself.


Yes. This is the approach I have adopted. Concentrate on making good shots and not worry about score. 

There were a few times last night were everything felt good, but the result on the target face was poor.  Did I miss something in my analysis? Apparently so. :wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yes. This is the approach I have adopted. Concentrate on making good shots and not worry about score.



So EXACTLY how do you do this...........?


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> There were a few times last night were everything felt good, but the result on the target face was poor.  Did I miss something in my analysis? Apparently so. :wink:



So then what did you do.........


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> So EXACTLY how do you do this...........?


Relax when aiming but concentrate on keeping my pin centered on the spot. Let the shot happen naturally and follow through. Follow through...*THAT* is where I have found some issues. Keeping the bow, head position and vision in place after the shot.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> So then what did you do.........


Put it behind me and move on. I don't dwell on a bad shot or a poor score.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey i was doing the same thing with the same bow.:wink:

Going along pretty well and WHAM an inside out blueberry.:sad:

No idea where that one came from. But it did come out of my bow.AC


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Put it behind me and move on. I don't dwell on a bad shot or a poor score.


Really............... then why are you posting about it?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Really............... then why are you posting about it?


Because I find comments and suggestions from shooters like yourself, Hornet and others very helpful.  I'm sure others do too.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Because I find comments and suggestions from shooters like yourself, Hornet and others very helpful.  I'm sure others do too.


Ya.....and sometimes it just feels better to talk about it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Really............... then why are you posting about it?


I think that thinking or talking about it are totally different from dwelling on it or letting it bother you while you are shooting....

There is nothing wrong with talking about it or thinking about it after the fact....you don't want to go to the plate thinking about your last at bat when you struck out...just like you don't want to be thinking about the Blueberry you shot on the last arrow....

But to not think about or talk to someone about WHY you shot that one shot out there is a HUGE MISTAKE. 

If you can't hit a curve ball not ever thinking about how to hit one, working on hitting them or talking about it isn't gonna make you hit one.:wink: Just like not paying attention to why you just shot a bad shot is a mistake.:wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I think that thinking or talking about it are totally different from dwelling on it or letting it bother you while you are shooting....
> 
> There is nothing wrong with talking about it or thinking about it after the fact....you don't want to go to the plate thinking about your last at bat when you struck out...just like you don't want to be thinking about the Blueberry you shot on the last arrow....
> 
> ...



Yeah I'll give ya that. I understand.

Didn't see too much help here, just looked like a "I did this the other day" post.

So did you or mdbowhunter find any usefull info to help on this thread? I would of rather been able to read some good mental advice on how to help it from not happening. Sorry didn't seem much of that.

Been away for awhile, kinda sparky today huh.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Yeah I'll give ya that. I understand.
> 
> Didn't see too much help here, just looked like a "I did this the other day" post.
> 
> ...


I didn't take the thread as that type of thread.....some times poop happens and you need to vent. That is how I took the thread.:wink: Plus it was started a couple weeks ago....md has been refocused.

We actually talk a ton by PM and have on the phone before....

You want mental advice do ya

I think one thing that gets in the way of shooters (I know it did me a few years ago when I was actually shooting winning scores in practice) is the fear not shooting good when you know you can. Which again means that you are focusing on score. Learning how to win and shoot those practice scores in front of everyone is something that takes time. Once you realize or learn that NOT ONE person at the shoot cares about what you shot....it will become easier IMHO. 

I don't mean that people don't want to see you shoot well or anyone else....but that what you shoot only really matters to you.....you have to make the shot to post the score that is gonna get you the win.:wink:

Now that is all I have for today...anything else and I am gonna have to charge for it.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I didn't take the thread as that type of thread.....some times poop happens and you need to vent. That is how I took the thread.:wink: Plus it was started a couple weeks ago....md has been refocused.



Ya I know. Like I said in this thread earlier, sometimes it help to just talk. You guys are soo sensitive, like girls.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I
> 
> You want mental advice do ya
> 
> ...



If is free if ya check out my thread on AL?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> So did you or mdbowhunter find any usefull info to help on this thread? I would of rather been able to read some good mental advice on how to help it from not happening. Sorry didn't seem much of that.


Yes I did get some useful info. One important thing I've learned from Hornet, you and others is to take a more positive approach. Too many times, and I'm guilty of this, we shoot in a defensive manner, not offensive. Just pointing out the words we use when analyzing a problem or stating a goal is helpful. Often times we don't realize our approach is bordering on the negative or defensive side until someone brings it to our attention. When that happens I have no problem with you or anyone else pointing it out.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Jerry,
Are you shooting at Tuscarora regularly now? What range is home?

Have you been working with some people locally to get to where you are now?

Sounds like you have made great strides!


----------

